# Comunicacion PLC - Hyper Terminal



## ASeguros1500 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola, intento comunicar un automata de Omron (CJ1M-CPU11) con el programa HyperTerminal de Windos. No soy capaz, he probado muchas formas pero no se como lo tengo que hacer. 
Puede influir que mi PC no tiene puerto RS232 y utilizo un adaptador??

aquí mando la información que creo es necesaria.
echarme una mano, por favor.


----------



## ASeguros1500 (Jun 22, 2007)

Asi vale?


----------

